
The most important new protocol since RSS: AirPlay - bjonathan
http://scobleizer.com/2011/04/13/the-most-important-new-protocol-since-rss-airplay-three-cool-new-apps-that-use-it-to-change-how-we-view-tv/
======
mmastrac
It might be a great protocol, but if it's anything like Apple's other
protocols, it'll never make it out of the "reverse-engineered-but-rarely-used"
box.

DAAP (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Audio_Access_Protocol>) is a
reasonably good protocol for sharing music, but Apple never standardized it,
just licensed it to a select number of folks. It made it into nearly every
open-source media server and client, but it didn't have a lot of penetration
into commercial products. Apple gradually rolled out more-and-more
authentication over the protocol to prevent unauthorized clients.

If this sort of protocol is going to be "game-changing", it'll have to be
open. Otherwise I don't see it making it big - it'll be stuck in a niche set
of products like DAAP.

------
Fester
My Samsung Galaxy S + one of Samsung TV nearby is playing it exactly like that
by using much more user friendly protocol stack. Meet UPnP/DLNA. Moreover,
right now I am watching a quaterfinal of Heineken Cup by magically streaming
video to the TV over the local network. Meet UPnP/DLNA once again.

And there's more! This December I spent a week in Samsung's R&D working with
their extension of UPnP that will deliver custom user interfaces for the TVs.
They will be like regular javascript enabled web pages with an access to TV's
media playing capabilities. No Apple, still.

So I beg you, Apple fans, try to take a broader look before shouting out loud
about new killer features 'invented' by Apple.

~~~
nickpp
I tried to use UPnP/DLNA to watch videos from my PC on my PS3. After having to
search online how to turn it on, I STILL can't get them vids to stream in HD.
Only some blocky low-res crap. Streaming MKVs did not work either.

Maybe it's better on Samsung/Samsung combos. It's a great idea, though.

~~~
Fester
At the moment I am using Minidlna to serve videos and it works like a charm,
even with big resolutions. While trying to find a way to deliver stream to the
TV from under Mediatomb, it was required to specify some magical header value.
Also DLNA players I worked with were extremely picky about the content type
you specify. I.e. sending FullHD .ts stream won't work well unless you say
it's video/mpeg.

Anyhow, at the moment opensource is only starting to be curious about
something other then writing code and compiling it. Too bad they are doing new
stuff kind of wrong (see KDE4 and Gnome3, my two major reasons to use
Fluxbox).

------
Kylekramer
If Apple had any interest in doing so, perhaps. But let's make a huge
assumption and agree with Scoble that Windows doesn't matter and Apple is it,
could they even produce enough devices even theoretically to make Airplay
anything more than another feature Apple accessories businesses check off?

Protocols live and die off ubiquity, and I am not convinced Apple will get
that outside of the shrinking dedicated mp3 player industry. And for better or
worse, Apple will not let any other company put Airplay in their devices.

------
kenjackson
The article is wrong. LTE is way more important -- introduced in 2004.

